
Show HN: coolAnalytics - A cool trend analytics, without tracking visitors - andrasbacsai
https://analytics.coollabs.io
======
remusnegrota
Absolutely love the look and feel of the website. Some advice would be to make
the Demo button more prominent. Right now it is rather lost in the upper right
corner.

Also, I think you should add a small FAQ section because people will come and
ask you why would they use this instead of GA.

It is absolutely awesome that more and more services that are privacy-focused
arise. Users need to learn that there are more simple alternatives to GA. I
build 123Metrics [1] as an alternative with privacy in mind.

[1] [https://123metrics.com/](https://123metrics.com/)

~~~
andrasbacsai
Considered & implemented your feedback!

Take a look on it!
[https://analytics.coollabs.io](https://analytics.coollabs.io) :-)

Appreciate your feedback on it!

